# Wasser kippt um ?



## uweernst (12. Juli 2011)

Hilfe,
das hatte ich in der Form noch nie.
*Mein Teich scheint umzukippen.........*Der ganze Teich ist braun trüb, wenn ich das Wasser in einem Eimer abfülle klärt es sich nach ca. 12 Std. und man kann grün / braune Algenflocken auf dem Wasser erkennen.
Der gesamte Teichgrund ist von diesen Flocken besetzt, die ich mit einem Kecher (DamensTrumpfhose) zwar etwas abkeschern kann, aber das Wasser wird nicht klarer.
Den Filter habe ich schon gereinigt, Tonne Nr. 1 war voller Schlamm (braun). Innnerhalb von ca. 3 - 4 Wochen, normalerweise dauert das doppelt so lang.
Per Regen können keine Fremdstoffe eingespült werden, da der Teich ca. 50 cm über Geländeniveau liegt.
*Bilder Teich und Co. siehe meine Alben!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *Desweiteren bemerke ich das am Filterausgang (Damenstrumpf) sich weisser, fester Schaum bildet (Eiweiß). Das habe ich in all meinen Teichjahren so noch nie gehabt.
Wasserwechsel geht nicht, da Brunen zur Zt. kein Wasser hat, und Hausleitung zu weit entfernt ist. Wasserwerte lt. Stäbchentest alle o.k. Ich habe als Soforthilfe erstmal eine Belüfterpumpe mit 2 Steinen im Wasser und 2 Steinen im Filter laufen lassen. Das ganze ist erst in den letzten 3 Wochen passiert. Ich wollte meinen Fischen etwas Gutes tun und habe Tonmimenarl von Zoo Zajac reingeschüttet. Von da an ging es bergab mit meiner Sichttiefe im Wasser. Es ist z. Zt. sehr gewitterig und heiß, aber ich habe Angst um meine Fische!!! 
Habe jetzt Fermentgetreide flüssig bestellt, vielleicht hilft das.
Bin sonst kein Freund von "reinkippen" was nicht rein gehört!
Wasserinhalt Teich ca. 25.000 bis 30.000 Liter = 5 x 10 x 1, 25 Meter - sonnige Lage
z. Zt. fehlen wegen heißem Wetter etwa 3.000 Liter
Filter = 2 x 300 Liter Fass
1. Fass = Filterbürsten + Schaumstoff + Elektriker-Leerrohr
2. Fass = Schaumstoff + Zeolith + Elektriker-Leerrohr + HelX (ruhend)


----------



## RKurzhals (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*

Hallo Uwe,
erst einmal Respekt für deinen schönen Teich!   
Ich glaube nicht, dass er aktuell umkippt. Andere werden sofort nach Wasserwerten fragen, aber ich vermute, die sind in Ordnung. Meiner Meinung nach bist Du an einem Übergang Fadenalgen zu Cyanos (ich bin da kein Experte). 
Die Situation ist auf keinen Fall gut für die Wasserpflanzen, da sich aus dem "braunen Algenschlamm" ein dichter Teppich auf dem Teichboden bilden kann.
Soweit meine Vermutung. Zur Beseitigung des Zustandes benötigst Du entweder mehr Pflanzen, oder eine höhere Filterleistung. Der Filter sollte auch die Nährstoffe entfernen können, wenn es keine Pflanzen gibt, die sie wieder umsetzen können.
Damit wäre mein Rat: Teilwasserwechsel, bis Du die Lage wieder im Griff hast, und parallel Erweiterung Pflanzzone und/oder Filter!
Das aktuelle Wetter ist freilich extrem, und fordert unsere Technik/Biologie heraus.


----------



## uweernst (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*

Hallo,
danke für die erste Antwort,
Wasserwechsel leider nicht möglich. Was denkst Du, hilft oder verschlimmert die Sauerstoffzufuhr per Lüftersteine?
Ja, ich habe verstärkten Belag auf dem Teichgrund, in allen Tiefenregionen, es ist ein feiner Belag, der sofort aufwirbelt wenn ich mit dem Kescher darüber gehe.
Fütterung ist eingestellt, Anzahl der Fische in den letzten Tagen durch Abfischen meiner Sonnerbarsche deutlich reduziert.
Bitte um weitere Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Uwe


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*

Hallo Uwe,
ich bin schon erstaunt, dass sich keiner der Experten meldet! Zu starke Schlammschichten sind für den Teich nicht gut, so sie aufgewirbelt werden. Die bestehen aus "vermodernden" Pflanzen- und Tierresten, die viel Sauerstoff brauchen. Ein Absaugen hilft. Das bedeutet dann aber TWW, weil dann auch Wasser fehlt.


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Zu starke Schlammschichten sind für den Teich nicht gut, so sie aufgewirbelt werden. Die bestehen aus "vermodernden" Pflanzen- und Tierresten, die viel Sauerstoff brauchen. Ein Absaugen hilft. Das bedeutet dann aber TWW, weil dann auch Wasser fehlt.


Das dürfte der Punkt sein... warum sollte man etwas raten, was er vorher ausgeschlossen hat?
TWW bei 25.000 ist halt keine Kleinigkeit...
Wenn er vor Ort kein Frischwasser oder nur geringe Mengen Regenwasser hat, dann geht da einfach nix bzw. ist das mit ein paar hundert Litern "ein Tropfen auf den heissen Stein"


----------



## Patrick K (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*

Hallo Uwe 

erstmal zum Wasserloch.... Super Teichlein.... gefällt mir.

zu deinen Algen kann ich dir zum Glück nichts sagen,ich hab kaum welche.



> Wasserwechsel geht nicht, da Brunen zur Zt. kein Wasser hat, und Hausleitung zu weit entfernt ist.



auf deinen Bildern ist das Haus doch höchstens 20 - 25 Meter vom Teich weg...

da kann man doch sicher einen Schlauch legen.

Gruss aus der Pfalz Patrick 2

Ps.und wenn es 100 Meter wären ,für meine Fuschies würde ich das machen


----------



## Moderlieschenking (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*

Servus Uwe,
schöne Teichanlage, gefällt mir.
Ich bin in Bezug auf Nährstoffeintrag bei Regen allerdings anderer Meinung wie Du.
Ich sehe bei Dir schon 1 Seite am Teich wo meiner Meinung nach bei jedem Regen
Nährstoffe eingespült werden.
Wie alt ist Dein Teich? 
Dass sich im Sommer Algen bilden ist normal.
Wenn zu wenig UW - Pflanzen vorhanden sind, welche die Nährstoffe aufnehmen,
übernehmen die Algen diesen Part.
So lange alle Wasserwerte in Ordnung sind, denke ich brauchst Du Dir keine Sorgen um
die Fische machen.
Kontrolliere doch bitte, ob Du die eine Seite die höher liegt als der Teich baulich nicht
so verändern kannst damit keine Nährstoffe eingetragen werden.
Da liegt in meinen Augen das Hauptproblem.
LG Markus


----------



## Zermalmer (15. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*



Patrick K schrieb:


> auf deinen Bildern ist das Haus doch höchstens 20 - 25 Meter vom Teich weg...
> da kann man doch sicher einen Schlauch legen.


Ups...hab ich doch glatt das Haus übersehen  naja... war ja auch schon dunkel draussen 
Das is wirklich keine Strecke...und der Schlauch liegt ja auch nicht dauernd da.


----------



## uweernst (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*

Hallo an Alle,
erstmal danke für die div. Anregungen. Leider täuscht das Foto, die Entfernung zum Haus ist etwas mehr als 40 Meter, und auf der Rückseite des Hauses ist kein Wasseranschluss. Daher TWW schlecht möglich, ist mir aber auch etwas teuer.
Nährstoffeintrag von der erhöhten Teichseite schließe ich fast aus, habe mir die Stellen nochmals angesehen, da kann kaum was reinlaufen. 
Der Teich ist etwa 15 Jahre alt, bekommt leider immer noch zu viel Sonne, aber die Bäume brauchen Zeit zum wachsen. 
__ Hornkraut ist massiv vorhanden, wuchert auch sehr stark.
Fische habe ich deutlich reduziert (ich hatte eine Plage von Sonnenbarschen, die ich abgeangelt habe - über 50 Fische in allen Größen), ist aber auch schon eine Zeitlang her.
Meinen Filter modifiziere ich immer mal etwas. Im Prinzip ist aber der Aufbau immer gleich.
1. Filterbürsten, 2. Filterschaum, 3. Elektriker-Leerohrabschnitte + HelX ruhend.
Habe das Zeolith (ca. 40 kg) aus dem Filter genommen und an verschiedenen Stellen im Teich versenkt.
Momentan habe ich eine Belüfterpumpe mit 4 Steinen angeschlossen, 2 hängen im Teich, die anderen beiden hängen in der ersten Tonne.
Ich weiss leider nicht ob der zusätzl. Sauerstoff für mein Wsser gut, oder schlecht ist.
Ich glaube zu erkennen das das Wasser etwas besser wird.
Schlamm ist eigentlich nicht im Teich, es ist nur ein etwa 1-2 cm dünner bräunlicher Belag, den ich mit einem feinen Kecher aufwirbeln und auch abkechern kann.
Wenn ich aus dem Schmutzauslauf der ersten Tonne Wasser ziehe, sieht das braun aus. Steht der Eimer dann eine Zeitlang wird das Wasser gaz klar und grüner Algenschaum ist an der Oberfläche und Algenpolster aus kleinsten Teilen ist am Boden des Eimers.
Hat jetzt noch Jemand Ideen zur Wasserrettung??
Danke für die Hilfe!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Gruß:
Uwe


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*

Hallo Uwe,

ich habe hier im Forum mal gelesen, dass das braune Wasser vom Bakteriensterben herrühren kann. Da ich das selber noch nicht gesehen oder erlebt habe kann ich Dir nichts weiter dazu sagen, ist für Dich evtl. ein Anhaltspunkt? ("Filterreinigung"," Schadstoffeintrag",...) keine Ahnung, aber evtl. eine Überlegung für Dich.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## uweernst (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*

Hallo,
ist mir gerade noch eingefallen: am Filterauslauf ist immer ein bischen Schaum das war früher nicht. Ich habe mal einen Damenstrumpf drüber gezogen. Über Nacht ist der etwas aufgebläht und es ist sehr fester Schaum drin, etwa ein Glas voll. Schaum = Eiweiß, ist mir klar. Vielleicht hilft es bei den Überlegungen.
Das mit den abgestorbenen Bakis habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber wie und womit kriege ich die weg?
Gruß:
Uwe


----------



## Zermalmer (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*

Hallo Uwe,





uweernst schrieb:


> Leider täuscht das Foto, die Entfernung zum Haus ist etwas mehr als 40 Meter, und auf der Rückseite des Hauses ist kein Wasseranschluss. Daher TWW schlecht möglich, ist mir aber auch etwas teuer.


Ein 50m Schlauch (ggf. 75m) kostet zwar erstmal ein wenig Geld + ggf. Adapter für Wasserhahn, aber das ist ja kein rausgeworfenes Geld...kannst Du ja immer wieder verwenden.
Wasserpreis vor Ort kennst Du von Deiner Wasserrechnung. 
TWW tun, je öfter man sie praktiziert bzw. praktizieren muss, natürlich weh...aber je öfter man das machen muss, desto klarer sollte einem sein, dass da irgendwas noch nicht richtig läuft...ist zumindest meine Meinung.


> am Filterauslauf ist immer ein bischen Schaum das war früher nicht. Ich habe mal einen Damenstrumpf drüber gezogen. Über Nacht ist der etwas aufgebläht und es ist sehr fester Schaum drin, etwa ein Glas voll. Schaum = Eiweiß, ist mir klar.


Deswegen denken einige über Eiweißabschäumer nach... verschiedene Bauformen gibt es hier im Forum.


> Das mit den abgestorbenen Bakis habe ich auch schon überlegt, aber wie und womit kriege ich die weg?


Mit einem Ablasshahn in der Absetzschicht Deines Filters.
Wenn die sich nicht absetzen können, dann wandern sie auf dauer wieder zurück in den Teich, wo sie wieder Grundlage für Nahrung sind.
Wenn Filtermedienauflage und glegentlicher Schmutzablass schon praktiziert wird.... tja dann bleibt nur die Schlussfolgerung, wenn sonst nichts mehr zu optimieren geht, dass der Filter dann doch langsam zu klein ist.

Ich bin ja auch grade am Umbauen... ich habe mein Teichvolumen ca. verdreifacht... aktuell am Start ist immernoch der Biotec5.
Und es ist nach dem Einsetzen der Fiwsche so, dass der Filter wirklich gute arbeit leistet...allerdings habe ich das aller erste mal auch Schaum auf dem Teich...
Das zeigt mir, dass zwar mein Filter tut... die Pflanzen auch (sieht man am Wachstum), aber die Technik dann doch nicht ganz passt. *seufz*


----------



## Mulmig (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*

...jetzt mal eine ganz blöde Idee: irgendwo ein verwesendes Tier im Teich?
Vogel, Maus, Fisch?  Irgendwo eingeklemmt oder verdeckt von Pflanzen?

Gruß,
Anna


----------



## uweernst (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*

Hallo,
erstmal danke für die vielen Ideen und Möglichkeiten.
Seit gestern regnet es und der Wasserstand im Teich steigt Gottlob ein bischen an, es fehlen aber immer noch gut 20 cm Wasser, was bei etwa 50 qm doch ein paar tausend Liter sind.
Ich hoffe beinahe es regnet noch weiter, dann habe ich zumindest wieder etwas frisches Wasser im Teich.
Leider kann ich bisher noch keine Besserung bei der Sichttiefe feststellen.
Die Flachwasserzone links hinten am Teich (ca. 30cm Wasserstand) ist klar. Doch dort wo die Pumpe liegt (ca. 1,00 m Wassrstand) ist das Wasser trüb. Ich kann die Pumoe zwar sehen aber es ist halt ein brauner Farbschleier. Wenn ich die Pumpe dann etwas in Richtung Ufer ziehe "vernebele" ich das Wasser direkt.
Das sind diese feinen Ablagerungen, die wahrscheinlich für die Eintrübung verantwortlich sind.
Andreas, das mit dem Schmutzablass kann ich bei meinem Filter tun. Jede Tonne hat unten am Boden ein Syphon und einen Kugelhahn, hier lasse ich täglich etwa 3-5 Liter Wasser ab.
Ich glaube mittlerweile auch das der Filter zu klein und der Durchsatz zu gering ist. Filtermaterial habe ich noch genug, werde mal grübeln wie ich die 3. Tonne aufstellen kann.
EWA hatte ich im vorletzten Jahr mal gebaut und dann auch gleich wieder auseinander genommen, da das Ergebnis enttäuschend war. Klar, denn das Wasser war damals absolut klar mit Sichttiefe bis an die Tiefenzone (ca. 1,20m)
Ich bin auch schon eine ganze Zeit auf der Suche nach einem Vorfilter um die Reinigungsintervalle zu verkürzen. Hätte am liebsten den Compactsieve, habe aber noch Probleme wohin damit. Ich glaue der Winter wird zur Bastelzeit mit einer runderneuerten Filteranlage. Benötige dann aber noch eine größere Pumpe. Meine JEBAO hat bei 75 Watt Stromverbrauch Brutto = 10.000 Liter, netto am Filter etwas über 6.000 Liter.
Kennt Jemand eine Alternative mit mehr Leistung, und einem Stromverbrauch von unter 100 Watt. Ich muss mit dem Strom haushalten, das Zeug ist nicht kostenlos, und der Filter läuft konstant das ganze Jahr durch.
Bisher habe ich hier einen 38mm Schlauch dran, den ich aber gegen einen 50mm Schlauch austauschen möchte. Ich denke das bringt mehr Wasser Richtung Filter.
Anne, danke für die Anregung mit der "Leiche" im Teich. Wenn es aufhört zu regnen werde ich den Teich (Wald aus __ Hornkraut) mal genauer absuchen. Vogel /Maus... wäre schon möglich, ich schließe nix aus. Konnte bisher auch noch keinen Fischverlust feststellen. Fischleiche denke ich daher nein. Muss mal schauen ob meine __ Teichmuschel noch da ist. Mit denen hatt ich mal ein Problem. Vor vielen Jahren mal 10 Stück eingesetzt, sind aber alle eingegangen (verhungert). Dachte ich jedenfalls, bis ich im letzten Jahr ein lebendes Exemplar gefunden habe. Vielleicht ist die jetzt tot....
Also weiterhin danke für die Hilfe.
Eine Frage noch, was glaubt Ihr, hilft das belüften mit den 4 Steinen wie beschrieben, oder ist das kontraproduktiv bei der Momentanen Lage?
Gruß:
Uwe


----------



## uweernst (17. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*

So,
habe gerade den Filter gereinigt, ist zwar für die Bio schlecht,  aber der war ganz schön verschmutzt. Das Wasser war erst ganz dunkelbraun und anschließend dunkel gelb, und das nach nur 1 Woche Standzeit. Das war früher vielleicht nach 4 - 6 Wochen so.
Habe den Teichboden nach Schlamm abgesucht, aber nix gefunden, nur zerfallene braun / grüne Algenreste. Übrigens Fadenalgen habe ich = null !
Das Wasser ist zwar immer noch braun, aber es sieht nicht mehr so schmierig aus. Liegt entweder an den tieferen Temperaturen, am Regen, oder vieleicht erholt derTeich sich jetzt langsam.
Mein Filteraufbau jetzt:
Tonne 1 (300 Liter)
1. Filterbürsten
2. grobe Filtermatte waagerecht, 5 cm
3. Filterbeutel gefüllt mit 2cm Abschnitten Elektriker- Leerohr (belüftet)
4. Filterbeutel gefüllt mit Schaumstoffwürfeln (belüftet)
vor dem Übergang zur 2. Tonne hängt ein 3. Lüfterstein

Tonne 2 (300 Liter)
1. Schaumstoff T- Matte grob, senkrecht aufgerollt ca. 40 cm hoch
2. grobe Filtermatte waagerecht, 5 cm
3. 2x Filterbeutel gefüllt mit 2cm Abschnitten Elektriker- Leerohr (versch. Durchmesser)
4. 2x Filterbeutel gefüllt mit HelX (glaube 9 mm)
5. 2x Damenstrumpfhosenabschnitt gefüllt mit Zeolith (ges. ca. 20 kg)

Bei beiden Tonnen sind die untersten 20 cm frei zum absetzen von Schlamm.
Ein vierter Lüfterstein hängt z. Zt. noch immer im Teich, im Tiefenbereich, in der Nähe der Pumpe.
Mein Problem ist immer noch die Vorfilterung, aber das werde ich wohl in der Winter- Bastelzeit ändern können.
Das noch so zur weitern Info!

Danke, und bitte weiterhin Ideen / Vorschläge liefern. 
Viele dankbare Grüße:
Uwe


----------



## Piddel (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*

Moin Uwe,

habe ähnliche Probleme mit Schlamm und dazu noch F...Algen. Zahlreiche Versuche - ohne chemie - sind gescheitert bzw. nur von kurzer Erfolgsdauer. Die allerletzte Maßnahme wäre bei mir eine Radikalentleerung aber soweit bin ich noch nicht.

Hast Du schon den " *Very Low Cost Vliesfilter *" ausprobiert ? Dauert bestimmt seine Zeit bis sich Erfolge einstellen bei deiner Teichgröße aber einen Versuch wäre es doch wert.

Ich werde heute den VLCF bei mir einsetzen. Erstmal mit vorhandenen feinen Aldi-Gartenvlies und evtl. noch Dunstabzugshaubenvlies aus`m BM - mal sehen. 

Eine schöne _Weiheranlage_ hast Du..... ...


----------



## koi.sl2006 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW: Wasser kippt um ?*

Hallo Uwe, 

du sagst selber dass deine Vorfilterung dass Problem ist, da kann ich dir nur recht geben. Wenn du im Winter umbaust dann Überlege dir als erstes ob du nicht zu einer Schwerkraft Anlage umbaust. Zusätzlich würde ich dir Raten aus den 300 l Tonnen 500 l werden zu lassen, wenn’s geht 3 Stück oder mehr. Die erste als Vortex, wenn’s geht 2 mahl in der Woche ablassen damit deine Mechanischen Vorreinigung auch gut Funktioniert. Die beiden weiteren Tonnen kannst du dann als Bio Filtertonnen einsetzen. Ach ja ich habe das Haus 90 m vom Teich weg und habe mir die Versorgungsleitungen in ein 110 Rohr eingezogen was ich 90cm Tief verlegt habe. Du kannst ja mahl bei meinen Alben und Teichbau vorbeischauen, vielleicht hilft es dir weiter. 

Gruß Stefan


----------

